# 2 dash switches old RV



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi can anyone hazard a guess...

I went around my old Chevy last night checking lights and so on for MOT..

I have 2 small red rocker switches under dash, (next to an immobilser key) one (when switched) lights up -without the ignition- and a relay clicks under bonnet.

the other only lights up when ignition is on.. but no clicks can be heard.
Neither really seem to take much power, i.e. the lights dont dim at all when they are activated...

I think I know where there aftermarket FOG lamp switch is, and I can't find a Hazard switch (do we need one legally here?, do you have them?) - I dont think either of these are hazards..

could one of the switches switch the fridge on? (when running) I am 99% the fridge doesnt use 12V, plus I would have thought it would have been a more neat job than a plastic rocker switch...

The switches cant be original...

I will trace wires and relays soon, but was just curious for ideas..

Tar
John


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*switches*

Hi John, I have experienced a simular problem with my old Dodge, two switches just under the main controls both light up when switched on. After tracing the first set of wires under the hood to nowhere we could only guess that they used to be wired to quite a few spotlights on the front of the Dodge because we located a lot of drilled holes under the front grill, the power surge when they were switched on would account for the need of a relay. In my case the second switch just led to the rear fog light and that only needed reconnecting. Second question about the warning lights, if they wre not fitted at time of manufacture then they are not required by law but I am thinking of fitting a set just for piece of mind because I broke down on the M18 one winter night and it was very scarey with those big waggons passing at speed, a police car stopped told me to put on my hazards and when I told him I did not have any he just told me to switch my road lights on. Can you imagine the power drain on my battery with all the front and rear cruising lights on? Luckily it wasn't all that long before the lowloader arrived to take me home. 
Cheers, and watch for smokeys on your tail Mick.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Mick many thanks!

After reading that I have just realised I have a plastic bull bar with two spotlights on the front of mine! dooh..  one of the switches, probably the relay switching one will surely do those  will play later..

yep re hazards....

John


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Sparks*

Hi Johng! - Did you get your other electric puzzle sorted? - I did message you, but don't know if you got it/any use. Mine's in the hospital getting fixed. - Helena.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Helena, long time no hear.. no i dont think i have had any PM from you recently? send again?
 J


----------

